# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Сомалийские пираты и "Газпром"

## Ignat Toch

Когда сомалийские пираты потребовали выкуп за украинское судно, в«Газпроме» смеялись до слез.

----------


## ValioK

улыбнуло :)

----------

